# Katahdins babies on order



## Hillsvale (Nov 12, 2009)

So I have a couple of Katahdins lambs coming in the spring (late May), here in Nova Scotia the temperatures vary and we can get snow as late as May... my intent is to butcher the lambs at the end of fall so my question is...

What kind of shelter do I build to keep them happy and comfortable... I plan on having goats as well and presume that their housing needs will be similar.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 12, 2009)

Most folks have a three sided shed for a windbreak but nothing much else.  Hair sheep are very good at adapting to weather conditions and will spend most of the time out on the fields, even in inclement weather.  

A dry shelter is about all you need.


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 12, 2009)

so you think even a newly weined baby would be ok with this sort of shelter?


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, these sheep wean at 4 months of age, so you aren't  talking about a little, fragile baby at that age.  As long as they have another sheep to pal with, and you can put some good, fluffy dry bedding in your shelter, they should do well.  Make sure the shelter has good, dry ground under it.  They won't do well in the damp AND the cold. 

Good hay, a nice, dry windbreak shelter and they should do just fine.


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 13, 2009)

ohhh... I didn't know they weaned so late, thats good to know. I guess Bob is planning on having new year lambs since he's selling me babies in the spring! so excited now


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 26, 2009)

so in light of a bob cat attack recently on a piglet in the area... I assume that they would have no issue eating my spring lambs and piglets...

So we have pine martens, coyotes, wood rats, bears, bobcat, skunk, racoons, porcupines, weisels and other delightful predators so two questions...

how much room will my lambs need for their bed at night
can I build a two part shelter and put both piglets and lambs inside?

thanks:/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 3, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Well, these sheep wean at 4 months of age, so you aren't  talking about a little, fragile baby at that age.


Around here they're weaned at 8 weeks/2 months. Still, at that age they'll do fine as long as they can get out of the wind and rain. A good run-in shed will be fine.


----------

